# Mathematische Operationen in Java



## Moartel (12. Oktober 2001)

Tut mir leid dass ich wegen eines derart einfachen Probs hier anfrage aber ich finde die Funktionen leider einfach nicht  .
Ich brauche dringend die Funktionen um in Java sinus, cosinus, tangens und Wurzel berechnen zu können. Dummerweise stehen die in meinen beiden (normal recht guten) Java-büchern nicht drin und ich habe null Ahnung wie ich die in der Java-Doku finden soll.


----------



## UltraViolence (13. Oktober 2001)

Hi Moartel,

die Funktionen die Du suchst liegen im package java.lang und sind statische Methoden, d.h. Du kannst sie einfach aufrufen in dem Du die Klasse benennst, in diesem Fall "Math", und dann die Methode :

Sinus :
double sinus = Math.sin(double-Wert);

Cosinus :
double cosinus = Math.cos(double-Wert);

Tangens :
double tangens = Math.tan(double-Wert);

Wurzel (hier nur Quadratwurzel, ansonsten mit dem pow-Befehl arbeiten) :
double quadratwurzel = Math.sqrt(double-Wert);

Power :
double power = Math.pow(double basis, double potenz);


Ich hoffe das hilft Dir, falls Du mehr mit Java arbeiten willst, als kleine Buch-Empfehlung : Stefan Middendorf - Programmierhandbuch und Referenz für die Java 2 Plattform. Ein Buch, das sich wirklich lohnt, 1250 Seiten mit Referenz der Pakete.

Grüße Ultra.


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von UltraViolence _
> *
> Power :
> double power = Math.pow(double basis, double potenz);
> *



Power? Kann es sein dass ich in Mathe noch mehr geschlafen habe als ich eh schon gemerkt habe? Oder ist das so ne Sache die man noch nicht kann wenn man erst mit gk in K12 angefangen hat?
Die Funktionen helfen mir wehr viel weiter. Danke.
Das Buch wäre wirklich interessant. Was kostet es?


----------



## UltraViolence (13. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

also das Buch kostet 98,- (D-Mark ), die sind für ein Grundlagenbuch aber wirklich gut angelegt.

Zur power-Funktion : Die kennst Du bestimmt, sie ist die englische Bezeichnung für das Potenzrechnen, also zum Beispiel 2³ ist dann Math.pow(2,3) und da man ja auch jede Wurzel als Potenz schreiben kann, muss man für alle Nicht-Quadratwurzeln die pow-Funktion nutzen. 

Grüße Ultra.


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2001)

Mal sehen ob ich mir das Buch kaufe. Ich wollte mir schon mal die Java-Bücher von SUN kaufen. Die sind allerdings noch teurer und deshalb hab ichs gelassen. Kennst du zufällig diese Bücher?

Das mit dem Math.pow() ist mir jetzt klar. Kann ich sicher mal brauchen.


----------

